# Black Audi A1 S-Line Detail



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

So the time came to replace one of our cars, the trusty VW Fox. Whilst nothing special to look at that little car served us well for 3 years!

However it has been replaced by an 2011 Audi A1 S-Line 1.4 TFSi in Brilliant Black. We added the Audi Sounds System, Interior LED Light Pack, Front Centre Armrest and Xenon Pack with LED DRLs and rear LED lights 

Sorry not really any '_action_' shots other than a clay shot:










This didn't really show much but then the car was only 2 weeks old at this point.

The Process was:

1. Soak Wheels in Megs Wheel Brightener then agitate with the EZ Detail.
2. Soak the car in Megs APC and clean the trim with a brush.
3. PW Rinse then wash the car using the 2BM and Durogloss Shampoo.
4. PW Rinse then clay with Sonus Green and Megs LT as the lube.
5. Dry with Eurow Waffle Weave.
6. Machine Polish the car with Megs 205 on a Megs Polishing Pad via the G220.
7. Glaze the car with CG EZ Creme via the G220 on a Sonus SFX3 Finishing Pad.
8. 3x coats of Victoria Concours Wax as LSP.
9. Trim dressed with Werkstat AJT.
10. Wheels sealed with Zaino Z-CS.
11. Tyres dressed with Durogloss Tyre Gel.
12. Exhaust polished with Autosol.
13. Glass cleaned with Megs Glass Cleaner.
14. Interior Plastic cleaned with Megs APC 10:1 then dressed with Poorboys Natural Look Dressing.
15. Leather treated with AG Leather Cleaner.
16. Final QD wiped won with Victoria QD.

Here are the finished results:




































































































Reflection of our Cat as a Kitten on the Rear Spoiler/Roof:










Interior Shots:



















Polarized Lens Shot:










Thanks for looking :thumb:


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Love the A1 S-Line and that is a fantastic job you have made of it.. Probably one of my favourite cars at this moment!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Looks fantastic great job and lovely reflections


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Lovely job there bud:thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow that is breath taking images there, the reflections on the bonnet and the whole car are something very very special, best reflections i have seen on here so far.

Great looking car, on the first a1 s lines i have ever seen in black, congratulations on a lovely purchase, the car really massively stands out.

Thanks for posting this great detail, i really enjoyed reading this one alot.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Stunning little motor mate in an awesome spec! Looks so clean it almost looks chrome! Great job!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi would it be ok if keep one picture of the audi a1 for my pc wallpaper, hope this is allowed.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Very very nice dude


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Happy days Alex!


----------



## michael3011 (Nov 27, 2011)

Great motor!!! 
REALLY like these!!!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Looks fantastic, needs to be a touch lower IMO.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks guys :thumb:



Trip tdi said:


> Hi would it be ok if keep one picture of the audi a1 for my pc wallpaper, hope this is allowed.


Cheers and of course. PM me if you need a hi res version without the border...


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks, ahaydock, the border ones really nice, it goes very well on my screen, so when i fire up the pc first thing, this is what i will see, great pictures there


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Dam good reflections.


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Love these little cars looks minted mate.
What they like to drive.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

willwad82 said:


> Love these little cars looks minted mate.
> What they like to drive.


Thanks. Yeah it's a good little car to drive as well, got loads of gadgets for me. Compared to my TT it's slower but that's natural and it's definitely got a good amount of poke. It handles well although being an S-Line the ride is quite firm but overall a very impressive little car even if a tad pricey :thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Looks very nice mate


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Alex


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Very nice spec- someone's been saving the pennies! :thumb:

Great job. The wife pleased/notice the upgrade?


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Looks very nice :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks good mate, great job.


----------



## BeeZy (Aug 28, 2011)

Looks fantastic! Great reflections!


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Liking that!


----------



## Bowler (Jan 23, 2011)

Great looking car, better than new as usual on here. Big step up from the Fox


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

lovely work :thumb:


----------



## Herefordquattro (May 31, 2010)

immense reflections :argie::argie::argie:

in my top 3 details this year, i know it helps being only a few weeks old but still :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks guys :thumb:



amiller said:


> Very nice spec- someone's been saving the pennies! :thumb:
> 
> Great job. The wife pleased/notice the upgrade?


Cheers. She actually specked the car herself with some help from me


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

looks nice mate..... Nice to see the Vics getting a run out...

:thumb:


----------



## Goldbug (Sep 23, 2011)

I am picking up mine at 9am this morning:argie::driver:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice shine..


----------



## Woodking (Oct 21, 2011)

Looking good there Ahaydock. :thumb:

I've got an Amalfi White A1 Sport which is looking rather mucky at the moment, if it ever stops raining I'll give it a going over.

Thanks for posting the pictures up.

Woody


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

A very nice upgrade from the Fox there Alex and now an 'Audi' household I think?

Wise choice on the upgraded front and rear lighting, as a side note the Audi A1 Tail function illumination is regarded as the benchmark within the VAG lightiing sector due to it's homegenous appearance via LED's and light diffusing lens material. We are currently developing a very similar technology for one of the forthcoming Bentley's........:driver:

Anyway, nice finish, nice motor and some nice weather as well........:doublesho


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Absolutely stunning, Love these, although not to everyone's tastes. Big thumbs up from me though :thumb:


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Looks stunning mate, love these a1


----------



## GTI Baz (Mar 8, 2010)

Looks awesome, just bought an S-Line myself in White. Cannot wait to give it a detail but the weather hasnt been good my way


----------



## stuart.cameron (Apr 10, 2011)

Very nice car! My borther's got a black s-line and my girlfiends got a white one.


----------



## Goldbug (Sep 23, 2011)

Picket up this morning,ready to drive off:driver:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Incredible finish mate, A1 S-Line is definately the model to get!


----------



## Goldbug (Sep 23, 2011)

It need s a decent clean, alloys are dirty,drives and the handling is just amazing.:argie:
Will see how bad weekend is? still awating for detailing goodies to come.

Never cleaned a car in my life ,always been the car wash.

I will keep in touch.:driver:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks guys :thumb:



Baker21 said:


> A very nice upgrade from the Fox there Alex and now an 'Audi' household I think?
> 
> Wise choice on the upgraded front and rear lighting, as a side note the Audi A1 Tail function illumination is regarded as the benchmark within the VAG lightiing sector due to it's homegenous appearance via LED's and light diffusing lens material. We are currently developing a very similar technology for one of the forthcoming Bentley's........:driver:
> 
> Anyway, nice finish, nice motor and some nice weather as well........:doublesho


Cheers mate and we are very happy with it. Yes an Audi household now although I've literally just bought a facelift A5 Black Edition  Should take delivery mid-March to replace the TT.


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

ahaydock said:


> Thanks guys :thumb:
> 
> Cheers mate and we are very happy with it. Yes an Audi household now although I've literally just bought a facelift A5 Black Edition  Should take delivery mid-March to replace the TT.


Sounds great Alex, TT didn't last long?!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

I've always fancied an A5 and they had a good offer on the new facelift model so I went for it. Mind you mate I've had the TT 2 years now


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

A1 & A5 - What a driveway you have Alex!


----------



## kcass (Aug 24, 2010)

very sexy looking wee car,colour is epic.cracking reflections!!


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Excellent reflections going on there


----------

